# Vendre un iMac en pièce détachées c'Est possible?



## g0ldstein (30 Avril 2009)

Comme mon iMac G5 (2005/2006) a vu sa carte mère flambée, je me demandais si je pouvais retirer quelques sous de ma machine à-moitié-morte ...

Est-ce que c'est possible de vendre des pièces de la machine, sur eBay par exemple? J'aimerais m'en sortir sans trop me compliquer la vie... avez-vous des suggestions? certains d'entre vous ont déjà fait ça?

merci!


----------



## pascalformac (30 Avril 2009)

la réponse est oui c'est possible

la difficulté est de trouver le " juste prix" pour les dites pieces

( une source , voir les prix de ventes similaires déjà effectuées par d'autres)


----------



## -oldmac- (30 Avril 2009)

Si tu veut pas t'embeter tu met ton iMac à vendre tel quel sur ebay tu pourras sûrement en tirer 150-200 car la dalle de l'écran et le superdrive son recherchés

Voila


----------



## g0ldstein (1 Mai 2009)

Vrai, c'est toujours vendable.
Pour le prix c'est effectivement difficile à juger.

je vais faire quelques essais Ebay


----------



## LedZeFred (1 Mai 2009)

Bonjour, oui c'est possible !

Pour info : j'ai vendu mon iMac 24" blanc, carte vidéo cramée et ne démarrait plus : 285 (port compris).
J'ai trouvé l'acheteur sur un forum PC 

Bonne chance


----------



## g0ldstein (20 Mai 2009)

je réponds un peu en retard!

Merci pour les infos j'ai laissé un peu ma carcasse de iMac de côté je devrais la vendre pendant que j'peux encore en avoir 50 $ lol


----------

